
The Official Apple Computers Apparel Collection From 1986 is Pretty Fantastic  - jamesbritt
http://www.geekosystem.com/the-official-apple-computers-apparel-collection-from-1986-is-pretty-fantastic/
======
fanboy
Jobs was not a tech person, he was a fashion maven. Apple has not always been
a good solution, but it has always been a statement.

~~~
jamesbritt
_Jobs was not a tech person, he was a fashion maven._

Um, _maybe_ Jobs valued aesthetics (or even fashion) over tech, but to say he
was not a tech person is pretty far-fetched.

